# 2014 NBA Draft lottery



## 29380

> The 2014 NBA draft lottery will be held Tuesday in New York to determine the order of the top three picks in the Jun 26 draft. (Picks 4-14 are determined by inverse order of regular-season record.) Below you’ll find all the information you need to prepare for the event, including teams’ odds for the No. 1 pick and more.
> 
> 
> ESPN will televise the lottery at 8 p.m. ET.
> 
> Here is a look at the odds of the 14 teams winning the 2014 lottery:
> 
> 1. Milwaukee Bucks 25.0%
> 2. Philadelphia 76ers 19.9%
> 3. Orlando Magic 15.6%
> 4. Utah Jazz 10.4%
> 5. Boston Celtics 10.3%
> 6. Los Angeles Lakers 6.3%
> 7. Sacramento Kings 4.3%
> 8. Detroit Pistons* 2.8%
> 9. Cleveland Cavaliers 1.7%
> 10. New Orleans Pelicans** 1.1%
> 11. Denver Nuggets*** 0.8%
> 12. New York Knicks (To Denver or to Orlando via Denver)**** 0.7%
> 13. Minnesota Timberwolves***** 0.6%
> 14. Phoenix Suns 0.5%
> 
> *This pick may be conveyed to Charlotte
> **This pick may be conveyed to Philadelphia
> ***This pick may be conveyed to Orlando
> ****Orlando will receive this pick, or Denver’s first-round pick, whichever is higher
> *****This pick may be conveyed to Phoenix
> 
> Here’s a full breakdown of the 2014 NBA draft lottery odds, courtesy of the NBA:


http://nba.si.com/2014/05/19/2014-nba-draft-lottery-odds-percentages-tv-schedule/


----------



## R-Star

Sure would be exciting to see the Pistons win. Too bad Dumars isn't still there. They'd probably draft Emiid with the #1 and keep Monroe.


----------



## Diable

The Detroit pick is not going to Charlotte, it's top 8 protected. Wish the hell it was.


----------



## UD40

I have a hunch the Sixers get the top pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Diable said:


> The Detroit pick is not going to Charlotte, it's top 8 protected. Wish the hell it was.


On the other hand if the Pelicans win a top three slot @Bogg will be throwing a party.


----------



## MemphisX

I hope Phoenix gets into the top 3.


----------



## Diable

I guess we could get the Detroit pick at 9, if someone below them moves into the top three. That's pretty much 20-1 chance though and it probably won't happen.

The funniest thing would probably be if the Knicks won it.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> I hope Phoenix gets into the top 3.


That would be awesome. Bump one of the blatant tanker teams out of the top 3.


----------



## Dissonance

I'd sell my soul to the devil himself for Suns to get top 3 with 1.8% chance.


Keep LA and Boston out of top 3. K. Thanks.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Dissonance said:


> I'd sell my soul to the devil himself for Suns to get top 3 with 1.8% chance.
> 
> 
> Keep LA and Boston out of top 3. K. Thanks.


I'll agree on LA, if only for the fact that that opens up a landing spot for Rondo. But damnit, Boston deserves #1 for suffering through that shitshow. Though, thanks to Billy King we'll get plenty of shots at it through the end of the decade. :bsmile:


----------



## Floods

God dammit. This is why we need a real life fast-forward button.


----------



## roux

Nothing good ever happens to the Bucks and i expect that trend to continue tonight... I should just preorder my Exum jersey right now.


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> Nothing good ever happens to the Bucks and i expect that trend to continue tonight... I should just preorder my Exum jersey right now.


#4 pick here we come.


----------



## Floods

If there was ever a lottery I wouldn't blame the league for fixing, this is the one. (crosses fingers)


----------



## ATLien

Everyone should hope the top five picks all go to Eastern conference teams


----------



## E.H. Munro

roux said:


> Nothing good ever happens to the Bucks and i expect that trend to continue tonight... I should just preorder my Exum jersey right now.


The rumour has it that Milwaukee is strongly considering him #1 , as are a few other teams. At #4 I think the guy most likely to slide is Parker. He played last year overweight, out of shape and out of position, so he's the most likely to get Paul Pierced player in this pool.


----------



## scdn

Just no Lakers, Celtics, or Knicks in the top 5.


----------



## Dissonance

E.H. Munro said:


> I'll agree on LA, if only for the fact that that opens up a landing spot for Rondo. But damnit, Boston deserves #1 for suffering through that shitshow. Though, thanks to Billy King we'll get plenty of shots at it through the end of the decade. :bsmile:


Actually, have nothing against Celtics. I thoroughly enjoyed rooting for them to crush LA. More so to hurt chances at Love deal :bsmile:


Suns deserve some good karma for suffering last 2 yrs, Sarver for 10 yrs, crazy playoffs then, and then being good again when they weren't supposed to. And now in no man's land. Again. Whether in this, trades, or FA :sadbanana:


----------



## Dissonance

E.H. Munro said:


> The rumour has it that Milwaukee is strongly considering him #1 , as are a few other teams. At #4 I think the guy most likely to slide is Parker. He played last year overweight, out of shape and out of position, so he's the most likely to get Paul Pierced player in this pool.


That would be a Bucks thing to do.


----------



## RollWithEm

roux said:


> Nothing good ever happens to the Bucks and i expect that trend to continue tonight... I should just preorder my Exum jersey right now.


Exum and the Greek Freak would be the makings of an exciting fastbreak team.


----------



## Bogg

E.H. Munro said:


> On the other hand if the Pelicans win a top three slot @Bogg will be throwing a party.


Tom Benson gave Charlotte back their name, it would only be right for him to deliver them a top-10 pick as well.


----------



## Basel

Go Lakers!


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468870117846429696


----------



## Dissonance

My guess.

1. Bucks
2. Jazz
3. Sixers


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468880464464584705


----------



## 29380

My guess.

1. Lakers 
2. Pistons 
3. Sixers


----------



## MemphisX

1. Milwaukee
2. Lakers or Boston
3. Detroit


----------



## FSH

I think Lakers getting #1 pick is too obvious. But really i wouldnt put it past the NBA since Cleveland and Nola getting it was pretty obvious also 

1: Bucks
2: Lakers
3: 76ers


----------



## R-Star

1) 6ers
2) Bucks
3) Lakers


----------



## Basel

1) Bucks
2) Magic
3) Lakers


----------



## ATLien

1. Celtics
2. Bucks
3. Magics


----------



## R-Star

Not R-Star said:


> 1. Celtics
> 2. Bucks
> 3. Magic*(s)*


No!


----------



## l0st1

Bucks, Celtics and Lakers.

Reward the new owners and crappy team. Then hand the two premier franchise a top pick to jump start their rebuild


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I hope it is something like:

Sixers
Bucks
Jazz

See the conspiracy nuts spin that one.


----------



## Basel

I want to see Twitter explode if the Lakers get the #1 pick.


----------



## Floods

I love how this reporter's audio is out of sync. :laugh:


----------



## Kreutz35

Twitter will explode if Lakers land number 1. And I just might give up on the NBA...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Kreutz35 said:


> Twitter will explode if Lakers land number 1. And I just might give up on the NBA...


You should have given up when the Lakers were screwed out of Paul.


----------



## Floods

Why the **** do they have the prospects _at_ the lottery? I don't even... why...


----------



## HKF

Sacramento gets the #1 pick and takes Embiid to put him next to Cousins.


----------



## Basel

They're going to drag this the **** out. Just announce the order already.


----------



## Floods

They always do this. They won't start opening envelopes until 15 minutes in.


----------



## Dissonance

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> You should have given up when the Lakers were screwed out of Paul.


Paul leaves that situation anyway.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> They're going to drag this the **** out. Just announce the order already.


First time you've ever watched the lottery? lol


----------



## Jamel Irief

Over/under on how many fantasy trades Bill Simmons proposes after the lottery results? Will it be more or less than the amount @RollWithEm proposes?


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> First time you've ever watched the lottery? lol



I know they always do this. Was just hoping they would change it up.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Kreutz35 said:


> Twitter will explode if Lakers land number 1. And I just might give up on the NBA...


Make sure you actually follow through, but we obviously know thats a huge might.


----------



## Adam

I love Jalen Rose for what he just did, ranting about the NBA age limit.

Sage whatever her name is and Doug Collins looked so scared when he started talking. Good job Jalen, eat shit Silver.


----------



## Basel

Don't raise the age limit, Silver.


----------



## King Joseus

Basel said:


> I know they always do this. Was just hoping they would change it up.


A fool's hope.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Dissonance said:


> Paul leaves that situation anyway.


You be quiet. You destroyed our future by sending us Nash.


----------



## Kreutz35

Mallory Edens is going to have a lot more Twitter followers after tonight.


----------



## Dissonance

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> You be quiet. You destroyed our future by sending us Nash.


:laugh:


:werdum:


----------



## Adam

Markief Morris wearing the Urkel Collection.


----------



## Floods

Yeah, cause we have a swell history with "good luck charms" on lottery day. **** off Pagliuca.


----------



## Floods

This is such an irritating piece of theater. Get the **** on with it already.


----------



## Adam

Either draw the numbers live or cut this bullshit smalltalk. Give us the results which were done already.


----------



## Kreutz35

Our owner's daughter is hotter! (And 18)


----------



## Dissonance

Kreutz35 said:


> Our owner's daughter is hotter! (And 18)


She said ping pong balls.


----------



## Adam

I'm rooting for the Bucks now. I hope she wins.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I would deflower that Bucks chick in a second. I'm going to fantasize about me and Big Game James running a train on her.


----------



## GNG

Why didn't Dan Gilbert send his son?


----------



## 29380

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Dissonance

Floods said:


> Yeah, cause we have a swell history with "good luck charms" on lottery day. **** off Pagliuca.


----------



## R-Star

I like the Bucks now that I want to rail on the owners daughter.


----------



## Floods

No soup for the Pelicans.


----------



## 29380

Not again


----------



## Floods

Cleveland jumps.


----------



## Adam

Cleveland draft voodoo.


----------



## Basel

Cleveland into the Top 3. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance

Cavs move up.


----------



## Floods

Poor Detroit.


----------



## kbdullah

Whoa. Cleveland moved up. Watch them botch the pick though.


----------



## Floods

oh shit....


----------



## Basel

Noooooo.


----------



## Bubbles

Cleveland again!?!!?


----------



## GNG

Dr. J was so confused on that.


----------



## 29380

Oh God


----------



## Dissonance

LAKERS 7


----------



## Floods

I HOPE YOU GET CANCER


----------



## Adam

Better luck next year, @Bogg.


----------



## kbdullah

Lakers didn't move up haha


----------



## Basel

Dammit.


----------



## Basel

We actually fell a spot. What the ****??


----------



## Dissonance

How many times will Cavs be gifted these top picks and **** it up somehow.


----------



## HKF

So the top 4 picks in the draft will all be heading to the Eastern Conference. This is good news for the league.


----------



## l0st1

****in Cavs moved up. Wonder what idiot they will draft.


----------



## Bubbles

Top three for sure at least. I consider that a win.


----------



## Basel

#TankFail


----------



## Floods

Dissonance said:


>


I hope horrible things happen to you.


----------



## Bubbles

Also, the Buck's owner's daughter... :yep:


----------



## kbdullah

Philly could become good overnight (or at least intriguing) w/ MCW, Noel, and whoever they end up picking from the top 3.


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm cool if the Cavs land #1 . They'll screw it up anyway.


----------



## l0st1

kbdullah said:


> Philly could become good overnight (or at least intriguing) w/ MCW, Noel, and whoever they end up picking from the top 3.


And #10


----------



## Basel

**** the draft lottery.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Well, this should shut the "NBA is rigged" crowd until at least tip off of Miami-Indiana.


----------



## Dissonance

Floods said:


> I hope horrible things happen to you.


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm just assuming the Cavs take Julius Randle.... no matter what pick they get.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> Our owner's daughter is hotter! (And 18)


I would. :yep:


----------



## Kreutz35

FWIW, the other Bucks owner has an 18 year old daughter as well


----------



## Floods

Vivek Whatshisname's daughter is hotter than Bucks girl.


----------



## Floods

76ers third pick


----------



## Dissonance

Sixers 3


----------



## 29380

:nonono:


----------



## Floods

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## GNG

Seriously?


----------



## Basel

Cleveland again? Seriously? What the ****?


----------



## Kreutz35

Julius Randle #1 ?


----------



## Dissonance

Bucks 2

and Cavs 1 AGAIN.


----------



## Floods

With the first pick, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Aaron Gordon!


----------



## kbdullah

Jamel Irief said:


> I would deflower that Bucks chick in a second. I'm going to fantasize about me and Big Game James running a train on her.


I was hoping to make this awkward by posting that she was underaged, but I searched and she's 18.


----------



## Adam

Just another tool to dig that grave deeper, Cleveland.


----------



## MojoPin

This ish is rigged. I am now convinced.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

McDermott #1 .


----------



## Dissonance

Cavs will probably draft Aaron Gordon #1


----------



## Bubbles

ARE YOU ****ING SERIOUS?????

Seriously though, what does Gilbert have on the NBA? :laugh:


----------



## hroz

Can someone give me the order please?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

LeBron coming back?


----------



## kbdullah

With the #1 Pick, Cavaliers select Johnny Manziel.


----------



## HKF

1. Cleveland - Joel Embiid 
2. Milwaukee - Andrew Wiggins
3. Philadelphia - Jabari Parker
4. Orlando - Dante Exum


----------



## Dissonance

At least they have David Griffin running the show.


----------



## scdn

Cavs will draft their 3rd Brampton, Ontario player Tyler Ennis 1st overall!


----------



## Adam

Send a male shorter than 5', win draft lottery. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Wade County

**** off Cleveland. Seriously.


----------



## Kreutz35

Maybe the Cavs have some sex tapes of Stern with Silver doing some hanky panky


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Andrew Wiggins is standing like his suit is still on the hanger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dissonance

kbdullah said:


> With the #1 Pick, Cavaliers select Johnny Manziel.


Johnny Basketball baby! They saw him dunk those couple of times.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Cavaliers certainly have luck.


----------



## Dissonance

Adam said:


> Send a male shorter than 5', win draft lottery. Rinse and repeat.


Teams will start bringing midgets.


----------



## GNG

Bill Simmons looks furious.

EDIT: He is!


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> FWIW, the other Bucks owner has an 18 year old daughter as well


:yesyesyes:


----------



## FSH

NBA felt so bad about Anthony Bennett they gave the Cavs a do over


----------



## Diable

Cleveland has won the lottery five times in a decade...or is it just four. **** them.


----------



## MojoPin

I'm not a mathematician, but the probability of Cleveland getting all these "lucky" picks is very low. C'mon.


----------



## Goulet

Dissonance said:


> Johnny Basketball baby! They saw him dunk those couple of times.


Johnny Luck! (Soon to be in OKC BTW)


----------



## Adam

Man, Larry Brown would love a chance to ruin those young players in Cleveland. Make it happen.


----------



## Bubbles

HKF said:


> 1. Cleveland - Joel Embiid
> 2. Milwaukee - Andrew Wiggins
> 3. Philadelphia - Jabari Parker
> 4. Orlando - Dante Exum


That's how I see it going.


----------



## kbdullah

Bill Simmons - "...and Mallory Edens won the internet."


----------



## Dissonance

LOL Simmons. "Cavs win the lottery. Mallory Eden's won the internet. Those are 2 winners tonight."


----------



## MemphisX

****ing Grizzlies never have had a #1 pick in the history of the franchise and this crap ass waste of a franchise gets 3 of 4. F da NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> Vivek Whatshisname's daughter is hotter than Bucks girl.


Probably. But Mallory looked like she's never had someone balls deep in her and that turns me on more.


----------



## Goulet

Cavs got redux from NBA for last year

Shemful


----------



## Adam

MemphisX said:


> ****ing Grizzlies never have had a #1 pick in the history of the franchise and this crap ass waste of a franchise gets 3 of 4. F da NBA.


They also got the big LeBron one not long ago.


----------



## FSH

One of the few draft in history that is seems like having #1 isnt gonna matter because if you land anywhere in the top 3 you got a franchise changer. Really Cavs cant mess this up but they will probably take McDermott


----------



## Dissonance

Goulet said:


> Johnny Luck! (Soon to be in OKC BTW)


Shazor was the original. He was my lame attempt without the nickname lol.


----------



## scdn

Dissonance said:


> Johnny Basketball baby! They saw him dunk those couple of times.


----------



## Basel

Wolves will trade Kevin Love for the #7 pick, right?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably. But Mallory looked like she's never had someone balls deep in her and that turns me on more.


I just realized James Worthy probably already did that deed last night. Damn it.


----------



## FSH

Basel said:


> Wolves will trade Kevin Love for the #7 pick, right?


The Lakers will make it happen somehow


----------



## Floods

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably. But Mallory looked like she's never had someone balls deep in her and that turns me on more.


That woman's had sex before! Gross!


----------



## Diable

I hate Cleveland's lucky bullshit, but at least we get Detroit's pick. I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Goulet

FSH said:


> One of the few draft in history that is seems like having #1 isnt gonna matter because if you land anywhere in the top 3 you got a franchise changer. Really Cavs cant mess this up but they will probably take McDermott


Here's how you mess up.

You convince yourself you need the big man....

And then Greg Oden happens again to Embiid while Wiggins falls to 2.

That's how the Cavs mess it up AND end up in the lottery in the near future


----------



## HKF

If the Cavs don't take Embiid, they are crazy. Actually scratch that. Need to get a great coach first. If they didn't move up, I would have thought about trading Kyrie, but now with a do-over, you can get a legit player this year.


----------



## 29380

1. Cleveland Cavaliers - Jabari Parker
2. Milwaukee Bucks - Joel Embiid
3. Philadelphia 76ers - Andrew Wiggins 
4. Orlando Magic - Dante Exum
5. Utah Jazz - Julius Randle


----------



## Dissonance

Suns should've been rewarded :sadbanana:


----------



## GNG

Edens just picked up like 3,000 Twitter followers.


----------



## Basel

GNG said:


> Edens just picked up like 3,000 Twitter followers.



That number will be a lot higher by night's end.


----------



## FSH

GNG said:


> Edens just picked up like 3,000 Twitter followers.


2999 of them are trying to pick her up


----------



## Najee

hroz said:


> Can someone give me the order please?


1. Cleveland
2. Milwaukee
3. Philadelphia
4. Orlando
5. Utah
6. Boston
7. Los Angeles Lakers
8. Sacramento
9. Charlotte (from Detroit)
10. Philadelphia (from New Orleans)
11. Denver 
12. Orlando (from Denver via New York)
13. Minnesota 
14. Phoenix

That's three No. 1 picks for Cleveland since 2011. Enough with paying Dan Gilbert back for losing LeBron -- this is beyond a conspiracy theory now.


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> If the Cavs don't take Embiid, they are crazy. Actually scratch that. Need to get a great coach first. If they didn't move up, I would have thought about trading Kyrie, but now with a do-over, you can get a legit player this year.


Im iffy on taking a Big Man #1 . Can Big Man still dominate in the NBA? We got Dwight but he doesnt dominate on the offensive end like he should. What else? I would take Wiggins or Parker unless i know Embiid is Shaq or Timmy Jr


----------



## 29380

Cavs took an overweight tweener last year they can do it again right?


----------



## edabomb

Haha. I love that the lottery ball Gods have given the Cavs a do over.


----------



## FSH

Ender said:


> Cavs took an overweight tweener last year they can do it again right?


McDermott all the way! Cavs need a shooter!


----------



## Kreutz35

edabomb said:


> Haha. I love that *Silver* has given the Cavs a do over.


FIFY


----------



## FSH

Ender said:


> 1. Cleveland Cavaliers - Jabari Parker
> 2. Milwaukee Bucks - Joel Embiid
> 3. Philadelphia 76ers - Andrew Wiggins
> 4. Orlando Magic - Dante Exum
> 5. Utah Jazz - Julius Randle


Wouldnt shock me if at #2 Bucks took Exum


----------



## UD40




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

****ing rigged


----------



## GNG

FSH said:


> Im iffy on taking a Big Man #1 . Can Big Man still dominate in the NBA? We got Dwight but he doesnt dominate on the offensive end like he should. What else? I would take Wiggins or Parker unless i know Embiid is Shaq or Timmy Jr


Howard performs as well as can be expected offensively for someone with zero post moves.


----------



## kbdullah

Orlando gets the 4th and 12th picks this draft. Not a bad situation for them.


----------



## Kreutz35

I think Exum would fit the Bucks the best, but in their situation, with this draft, they should take BPA.


----------



## FSH

GNG said:


> Howard performs as well as can be expected offensively for someone with zero post moves.


Ya that is the problem. Big Men just dont want to learn the low post moves anymore. Also alot of it is that big men are more athletic these days that why im iffy on if a Big Man can still dominate like they did in they 90s


----------



## FSH

Kreutz35 said:


> I think Exum would fit the Bucks the best, but in their situation, with this draft, they should take BPA.


Trade down. 4 and 12 from Magic for #2 would be sweet deal for Bucks or 1st this year + 1st next year from a team


----------



## 29380

Ender said:


> Cavs took an overweight tweener last year they can do it again right?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468915428451164160
:yesyesyes:


----------



## kbdullah

Mallory Edens already has parody accounts. One favorited one of my tweets, I had to double-take.


----------



## HKF

You under no circumstances trade down. You take the best player available at 2.


----------



## MemphisX

Cleveland deals the #1 for Kevin Love...Love leaves for the Lakers in free agency.


Yep...


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> You under no circumstances trade down. You take the best player available at 2.


I mean it is the Bucks. If they dont think they can keep Wiggins or Parker after the rookie deal is up why not? If you can get 2 picks in a loaded draft + get Exum who rumors are that they like alot


----------



## Kreutz35

HKF said:


> You under no circumstances trade down. You take the best player available at 2.


This. If the Cavs take Embiid like a lot think they will, the Bucks best be taking Wiggins. Period.


----------



## Kreutz35

So do we think Wes is regretting putting his 18 year old daughter on national tv?


----------



## FSH

Kreutz35 said:


> This. If the Cavs take Embiid like a lot think they will, the Bucks best be taking Wiggins. Period.


Probably but long term does he fit? If he breaks out into a superstar will he stay? I think you got to build your team long term and take that into effect in a loaded draft like this.


----------



## Basel

MemphisX said:


> Cleveland deals the #1 for Kevin Love...Love leaves for the Lakers in free agency.
> 
> 
> Yep...



This works for me.


----------



## FSH

Kreutz35 said:


> So do we think Wes is regretting putting his 18 year old daughter on national tv?


He does but she doesnt


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Kreutz35

I honestly don't think he regrets it. He's a very business savvy dude. I'm guessing he expected this and did it to bring some positive attention to Milwaukee. If he has to pimp out his daughter to do it, so be it. I'm not complaining.


----------



## UD40

Dissonance said:


>


----------



## Diable

FSH said:


> Probably but long term does he fit? If he breaks out into a superstar will he stay? I think you got to build your team long term and take that into effect in a loaded draft like this.


To this point no one has turned down a max extension off their rookie deal. Maybe Milwaukee keeps ****ing things up so badly that a guy does, but it's an awful lot of money to walk away from.


----------



## scdn

Mallory Edens Bucks Wild


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Floods said:


> I HOPE YOU GET CANCER





Basel said:


> We actually fell a spot. What the ****??





Dissonance said:


> How many times will Cavs be gifted these top picks and **** it up somehow.





Basel said:


> **** the draft lottery.





l0st1 said:


> ****in Cavs moved up. Wonder what idiot they will draft.





Basel said:


> Cleveland again? Seriously? What the ****?





Adam said:


> Just another tool to dig that grave deeper, Cleveland.





MojoPin said:


> This ish is rigged. I am now convinced.





Bubbles said:


> ARE YOU ****ING SERIOUS?????
> 
> Seriously though, what does Gilbert have on the NBA? :laugh:





Wade County said:


> **** off Cleveland. Seriously.





Diable said:


> Cleveland has won the lottery five times in a decade...or is it just four. **** them.





MojoPin said:


> I'm not a mathematician, but the probability of Cleveland getting all these "lucky" picks is very low. C'mon.





MemphisX said:


> ****ing Grizzlies never have had a #1 pick in the history of the franchise and this crap ass waste of a franchise gets 3 of 4. F da NBA.


----------



## FSH

Diable said:


> To this point no one has turned down a max extension off their rookie deal. Maybe Milwaukee keeps ****ing things up so badly that a guy does, but it's an awful lot of money to walk away from.


Good point


----------



## E.H. Munro

Lakers #7 ? This probably means Rondo for Nash/#7 and that Boston is entering the Smart Randle era. Hoorah.


----------



## FSH

Kreutz35 said:


> I honestly don't think he regrets it. He's a very business savvy dude. I'm guessing he expected this and did it to bring some positive attention to Milwaukee. If he has to pimp out his daughter to do it, so be it. I'm not complaining.


The Girl probably already has offers for a reality show


----------



## Floods

XxIrvingxX said:


>


Just FYI the cancer post was in response to the deputy commissioner's smug grin as he held up the Celtics for the 6th pick. The LOLOLx10 post was the Cavs response post.

You should fix that.


----------



## roux

Man.. **** Cleveland.. seriously

I am thrilled about #2 for the Bucks, I am very happy with any of the big 3 in this draft.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Floods said:


> Just FYI the cancer post was in response to the deputy commissioner's smug grin as he held up the Celtics for the 6th pick. The LOLOLx10 post was the Cavs response post.
> 
> You should fix that.


There's nothing to fix. I included you because I assumed you were a red sox fan.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

MemphisX said:


> Cleveland deals the #1 for Kevin Love...Love leaves for the Lakers in free agency.
> 
> 
> Yep...


I would be pissed off beyond belief...but at the same time would be incredibly happy to have Love on our team.


----------



## Floods

XxIrvingxX said:


> There's nothing to fix. I included you because I assumed you were a red sox fan.


I am, but Yankee jackets don't upset me that much.


----------



## Bogg

roux said:


> Man.. **** Cleveland.. seriously
> 
> I am thrilled about #2 for the Bucks, I am very happy with any of the big 3 in this draft.


What would Orlando have to give up for you to take Exum for them and trade down to #4 , taking whichever of Parker/Wiggins (probably Parker) falls there?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What I took from the draft lottery: If you own an NBA team don't send your daughter to the NBA draft lottery.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eazy8o5

who was that beautiful hindu woman


----------



## Hyperion

HKF said:


> You under no circumstances trade down. You take the best player available at 2.


You feel it out if you can get him at 4 or 5 you do that. Generally though, this is a solid plan to never trade down from the top 5 picks. Hell even the top 10 picks. Suns did it and probably lost two championships from it. Yes, Iguadala on the 04-10 Suns would have brought a ring or two. Freaking Raja Bell was their starting SG and Nash still made him look good! 

As for these guys, I would trade them for a legit all star. I'm not sold that any of these guys are more than a potential all star. I don't think any of the are potential HOF caliber players.


----------



## roux

Bogg said:


> What would Orlando have to give up for you to take Exum for them and trade down to #4 , taking whichever of Parker/Wiggins (probably Parker) falls there?


I don't think Orlando needs to trade up, I think there is a very good chance Exum is there at


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> That woman's had sex before! Gross!


A woman having sex before is not a turn off, but a woman being a virgin is a turn on. Not that I expect you to know the difference since I doubt you've been with one.


----------



## Floods

Jamel Irief said:


> A woman having sex before is not a turn off, but a woman being a virgin is a turn on. Not that I expect you to know the difference since I doubt you've been with one.


Nope, never. Too busy eating at Applebees.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> Nope, never. Too busy eating at Applebees.


You've been with a virgin then and didn't notice the difference?


----------



## Floods

Jamel Irief said:


> You've been with a virgin then and didn't notice the difference?


I did not.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> I did not.


She either lied or you have a tiny dick. My money is on the latter.


----------



## Bogg

Adam said:


> Better luck next year, @Bogg.


Am I supposed to be sad? I signed on for a three-year rebuild when Ainge picked up four extra draft picks last year. I'm happy with the way the night went, left open plenty of trade possibilities.


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> She either lied or you have a tiny dick. My money is on the latter.


Uh-oh. Jamel's reminding everyone of how cool he is again.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jamel Irief said:


> Floods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mallory looked like she's never had someone balls deep in her and that turns me on more.
> 
> 
> 
> That woman's had sex before! Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A woman having sex before is not a turn off, but a woman being a virgin is a turn on. Not that I expect you to know the difference since I doubt you've been with one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Floods

Jamel Irief said:


> She either lied or you have a tiny dick. My money is on the latter.


Applebee's made my dick tiny.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Bogg said:


> Uh-oh. Jamel's reminding everyone of how cool he is again.


Not sure how you got that out of a post about me talking about how big my dick is.


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure how you got that out of a post about me talking about how big my dick is.


Eh, the motivation for all the patting yourself on the back (possibly with your enormous penis) tends to blur together. My fault, I suppose.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Bogg said:


> Am I supposed to be sad? I signed on for a three-year rebuild when Ainge picked up four extra draft picks last year. I'm happy with the way the night went, left open plenty of trade possibilities.


Like I told @Floods all season, your team sucks at lottery luck. Tanking should never be a strategy for them. 

*tim Duncan picture*


----------



## PhillySixers87

As a Sixers fan if both Embiid and Wiggins are gone when we pick I'm gonna be heartbroken. I'm just not sold on Parker the way I am on the Kansas kids and also think Embiid or Wiggins would fit our team better as well.


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> Like I told @Floods all season, your team sucks at lottery luck. Tanking should never be a strategy for them.
> 
> *tim Duncan picture*


Well, it wasn't so much "tanking as a strategy" as it was "not being dumb enough to turn down four extra draft picks (plus a swap)". When circumstances hand you an obvious win, like the haul Boston got, you just take it and figure things out later.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jamel Irief said:


> Like I told @Floods all season, your team sucks at lottery luck. Tanking should never be a strategy for them.
> 
> *tim Duncan picture*


What choice did they have last summer when Rivers decided he was leaving and Garnett told them he was planning on retiring? I'm sure that if they could have engineered a franchise player in a biotech lab up here they would have. Unfortunately that violates the CBA and they were required to play the hand they were dealt.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Bogg said:


> Well, it wasn't so much "tanking as a strategy" as it was "not being dumb enough to turn down four extra draft picks (plus a swap)". When circumstances hand you an obvious win, like the haul Boston got, you just take it and figure things out later.





E.H. Munro said:


> What choice did they have last summer when Rivers decided he was leaving and Garnett told them he was planning on retiring? I'm sure that if they could have engineered a franchise player in a biotech lab up here they would have. Unfortunately that violates the CBA and they were required to play the hand they were dealt.


Not talking about transactions, talking about your boy floods openly rooting for losses.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Oh, don't worry, Floods is just our King Sancho Fantastic. We take him about as seriously as you guys take KSF.


----------



## Hyperion

Jamel Irief said:


> A woman having sex before is not a turn off, but a woman being a virgin is a turn on. Not that I expect you to know the difference since I doubt you've been with one.


Virgin or woman?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

scdn said:


> Mallory Edens Bucks Wild


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If I'm the Jazz I am throwing everything I have into getting that 4 pick from the Magic if Exum is there. They supposedly liked Smart last year, right? 

But the smart thing for the Magic to do is take Exum and then trade up to get a power forward, unless they are willing to take Payne at 12.

Will be interesting to see what Philly ends up with as well. 2 lotto picks and 5 second rounders.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468914121581559808


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468914121581559808


I mean if we are saying conspiracy or whatever, what exactly is the motivation for the NBA to hand the Cavs top picks? 

Only thing I can think of is the huge story explosion of LeBron returning to Cleveland which means their team can't be a POS.


Sidenote, as a Suns fan I may just be really bitter since we never get top 3 picks.


----------



## Dissonance

I don't think conspiracy. Just posting cause of how crazy that is.


----------



## Najee

l0st1 said:


> I mean if we are saying conspiracy or whatever, what exactly is the motivation for the NBA to hand the Cavs top picks?


To a lot of people (particularly casual fans), Cleveland is a sympathetic city for losing the superstar player that put the franchise (and to a large degree, its city) on the national map. Also, the departure of LeBron James had a huge economic impact on Cleveland's businesses which benefited from the success of James and the Cavaliers. As much as people comment on Detroit's financial woes, Cleveland is not that far behind.

In addition, Cleveland is not an attraction for free agents as a city and the Cavaliers as a franchise. The team has been bad to outright horrible and it has an owner whose tirade against James is a common argument against the team's culture. 

Because of all the backlash against Cleveland winning yet another No. 1 overall pick, I would imagine this will be the last time the Cavaliers will "win" the lottery again any time soon. In four years, Cleveland has had No. 1 picks, two No. 4 picks and two more first-round draft picks. And given that the actual drawing is held off-camera, the NBA keeps feeding these conspiracy theories about the lottery.


----------



## e-monk

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468914121581559808


gambler's fallacy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Chances they land the number 1 pick 4 times in 11 years??

0.00012, just a shade over a 1-in-10,000 chance.


----------



## Kreutz35

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Chances they land the number 1 pick 4 times in 11 years??
> 
> 0.00012, just a shade over a 1-in-10,000 chance.


----------



## Marcus13

I think we'll see

1 - Wiggins
2 - Parker
3 - Embid

But we'll see


----------



## 29380

Embiid is going to go #1 (barring funny business by Tellem scaring the Cavs)


----------



## roux

Ender said:


> Embiid is going to go #1 (barring funny business by Tellem scaring the Cavs)


God I hope you are right.


----------



## Kreutz35

I don't want the Bucks to even be tempted to take him.


----------



## 29380

I think it will go:

1. Embiid
2. Exum
3. Wiggins 
4. Smart or Parker 
5. Parker or Gordon


----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## Kreutz35

Kreutz35 said:


> Behind the Scenes: 2014 NBA Draft Lottery | May 20, 2014 | NBA - YouTube


Dude running the machine got a laugh out of Cleveland getting the #1 pick.


----------



## hroz

Embiid is special. But if his back gives the Cavs any doubt they have to choose Wiggins. 

Embiid also reduces the chances they get LeBron back as Embiid is a project more so than both Wiggins and Parker.

LeBron i presume is in win now mode.


----------



## R-Star

I'm coming out now saying Embiid is going to be looked at as the most overrated prospect in the last decade or so. 

People are comparing him to Olajuwon. Are you kidding me? The guy didn't even put up impressive stats, but because people started talking about how he moved fluidly and not like the classic 7 foot stiff, all the sudden hes comparable to one of the all time greats.

Embiid is going to bust. 


Also, I'd be willing to bet someone the Cavs take Wiggins over Embiid.


----------



## kbdullah

I don't know whether Embiid is going to bust or not, but I know if that I was picking first in a draft supposed loaded with future all-stars, the one guy I wouldn't take is the guy with injury issues. No one wants to be the guy choosing Sam Bowie over _several_ other all-stars and HOFers.


----------



## ATLien

At least Embiid started on his team 

#MarvinWilliamsIsABust #****YouBillyKnight


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> I'm coming out now saying Embiid is going to be looked at as the most overrated prospect in the last decade or so.
> 
> People are comparing him to Olajuwon. Are you kidding me? The guy didn't even put up impressive stats, but because people started talking about how he moved fluidly and not like the classic 7 foot stiff, all the sudden hes comparable to one of the all time greats.
> 
> Embiid is going to bust.


Olajuwon's freshman stats:

8.3ppg (on .607FG%)
6.2rpg 
2.5bpg

Embiid's freshman stats:

11.2 (on .626FG%)
8.1rpg
2.6bpg





> Also, I'd be willing to bet someone the Cavs take Wiggins over Embiid.


You'd win that bet.


----------



## R-Star

PauloCatarino said:


> Olajuwon's freshman stats:
> 
> 8.3ppg (on .607FG%)
> 6.2rpg
> 2.5bpg
> 
> Embiid's freshman stats:
> 
> 11.2 (on .626FG%)
> 8.1rpg
> 2.6bpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd win that bet.


Man.... so Embiid is going to be better scorer, rebounder and shot blocker than Hakeem?

Time to start coming up with nick names for a signature move. 

**** the Dream Shake. How about the Embiid... shit. How about the Joel Roll? 

God damn it. Alright, I'm still working on it.


----------



## RollWithEm

PauloCatarino said:


> Olajuwon's freshman stats:
> 
> 8.3ppg (on .607FG%)
> 6.2rpg
> 2.5bpg
> 
> Embiid's freshman stats:
> 
> 11.2 (on .626FG%)
> 8.1rpg
> 2.6bpg


If you think that's impressive, take a look at Anthony Bennett's freshman stats. How about Derrick Favors?


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> If you think that's impressive, take a look at Anthony Bennett's freshman stats. How about Derrick Favors?


Who would you compare Bennett to? I'd say a mix of Kemp and Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## RollWithEm

I actually like Embiid. I think he has endless potential. I don't really think there is a weak player in the top 8 this year. I don't really see a lot of bust potential at the top of this draft. That being said, Embiid is less "safe" than the other 7 guys (depending on your opinions of Smart's attitude, I guess) in my mind.


----------



## RollWithEm

My personal favorite draft class of my lifetime used to be the 1995 class because it was just filled with guys I loved to watch play (Bob Sura, Michael Finley, Damon Stoudamire, KG, Brent Barry, Tyus Edney, etc). This draft has the potential to surpass that class for me. If Exum, Saric, Nurkic, Capela, and/or Porzingis turn out to be any good, this could be the ultimate RWE draft right here.


----------



## scdn

R-Star said:


> Man.... so Embiid is going to be better scorer, rebounder and shot blocker than Hakeem?
> 
> Time to start coming up with nick names for a signature move.
> 
> **** the Dream Shake. How about the Embiid... shit. How about the Joel Roll?
> 
> God damn it. Alright, I'm still working on it.


How about Embiid's Speed Deed?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469893713209356290


----------



## RollWithEm

Ender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469893713209356290


#DarkoSwag


----------



## l0st1

Ender said:


> I think it will go:
> 
> 1. Embiid
> 2. Exum
> 3. Wiggins
> 4. Smart or Parker
> 5. Parker or Gordon


No way Exum is going over Wiggins or Parker. I could see Exum's hype machine overtaking Embiid but I think that's his peak.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> I'm coming out now saying Embiid is going to be looked at as the most overrated prospect in the last decade or so.
> 
> People are comparing him to Olajuwon. Are you kidding me? The guy didn't even put up impressive stats, but because people started talking about how he moved fluidly and not like the classic 7 foot stiff, all the sudden hes comparable to one of the all time greats.
> 
> Embiid is going to bust.
> 
> 
> Also, I'd be willing to bet someone the Cavs take Wiggins over Embiid.












#ToBeatThabeet


----------



## l0st1

RollWithEm said:


> If Exum, Saric, Nurkic, Capela, and/or Porzingis turn out to be any good, this could be the ultimate RWE draft right here.


So you like crazy names? Or foreigners?


----------



## RollWithEm

l0st1 said:


> So you like crazy names? Or foreigners?


I like players with unusual games - guys with unique talents that set them apart from the NBA rank-and-file in interesting ways.


----------



## roux

I want Wiggins so ****ing bad.


----------



## E.H. Munro

roux said:


> I want Wiggins so ****ing bad.


Accept it, you guys are drafting Nurkic. :bsmile:


----------



## MemphisX




----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


>


If this is what Simmons, Woj and the others are raving about, I don't see it.

A 7 footer who can dunk with no defense on him? DRAFT THIS MAN 1ST!

Greg Oden could do that majority of those dunks. And I mean current Greg Oden.


----------



## GNG

I'm #TeamEmbiid .


----------



## Dissonance

He showed actually promise in college...Not just that.


----------



## Porn Player

I love this circus.

You take Wiggins. He is the sure fire superstar. Jabari Parker should go second. 

Embild might be great, but he might be an injured nobody. You don't gamble with the 1st pick of the draft. 

But hey, it's Cleveland. 

By the way, Noah Vonleh might be my favourite player in this draft. He would be the perfect 4 for the Raptors.


----------



## Bubbles

Knight/Wiggins/Giannis/Henson/Sanders. Yes please.


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, no doubt, I'd take Wiggins. Responding to other thing though.


----------



## ATLien

Bubbles said:


> Knight/Wiggins/Giannis/Henson/Sanders. Yes please.


where's the offense?


----------



## Porn Player

Bubbles said:


> *Knight*/Wiggins/Giannis/*Henson/Sanders*. Yes please.


No thanks. 

They're not Championship level players. Giannis also needs to live up to some of his potential to be considered a starter on a playoff team...


----------



## Diable

Brandon Knight can shoot, lots of rebounds for everyone else after he clanks them


----------



## Bubbles

Porn Player said:


> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not Championship level players. Giannis also needs to live up to some of his potential to be considered a starter on a playoff team...



#Hope


----------



## Bubbles

Not R-Star said:


> where's the offense?



Wiggins would be the #1 , Henson #2 , Giannis #3 , Knight #4 , and Sanders #5 . The defense though...

I dream big.


----------



## MemphisX

Why are Bucks fans depending on Larry Sanders? I would be hoping that Cleveland takes Wiggins/Parker so Embiid could fall to me.


----------



## Ninerballin

Parker is far and away the best player in this draft, if the Cavs draft anyone else, they are asking for an Anthony Bennett 2.0.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Why are Bucks fans depending on Larry Sanders? I would be hoping that Cleveland takes Wiggins/Parker so Embiid could fall to me.


You guys are going to get real tired of me pointing out Embiid busting over the next 4 or so years before you guys agree I was right.


----------



## MemphisX

Ninerballin said:


> Parker is far and away the best player in this draft, if the Cavs draft anyone else, they are asking for an Anthony Bennett 2.0.


So you are saying the Cavs should draft a tweener forward with conditioning issues to make up for drafting a tweener forward with conditioning issues?:darkomer:


----------



## Bubbles

MemphisX said:


> Why are Bucks fans depending on Larry Sanders? I would be hoping that Cleveland takes Wiggins/Parker so Embiid could fall to me.



Because when he isn't causing a ruckus off the court and getting suspended for weed he's supposedly a solid center.


----------



## Bubbles

R-Star said:


> You guys are going to get real tired of me pointing out Embiid busting over the next 4 or so years before you guys agree I was right.



A big man with back problems already is something that I don't want. The last thing that I need is another lotto center with injury issues that Jamel will remind me of every chance that he has.


----------



## R-Star

Bubbles said:


> A big man with back problems already is something that I don't want. The last thing that I need is another lotto center with injury issues that Jamel will remind me of every chance that he has.


Hopefully he gets a better nickname than Bustgut.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If Embiid had no injury history or concerns where would you guys rank him among the prospects?


----------



## R-Star

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If Embiid had no injury history or concerns where would you guys rank him among the prospects?


2-3. 

He could end up being the best out of this draft class, but to me Wiggins has the best odds of being a star, and Embiid has the best odds of being a bust, so I'm playing it safe and picking Wiggins if I have first.


----------



## Ninerballin

MemphisX said:


> So you are saying the Cavs should draft a tweener forward with conditioning issues to make up for drafting a tweener forward with conditioning issues?:darkomer:


Tweener forward? When is a 6-8 235 lb Small Forward consider tweener size? Bigger than MKG.


----------



## Diable

MemphisX said:


> So you are saying the Cavs should draft a tweener forward with conditioning issues to make up for drafting a tweener forward with conditioning issues?:darkomer:


The issue with Bennet is his ability. He is not a good basketball player. He does not suck because of that tweener shit, the dude just sucks.

Are you saying that Parker can't play basketball? That would be an interesting conclusion to say the least.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Diable said:


> The issue with Bennet is his ability. He is not a good basketball player. He does not suck because of that tweener shit, the dude just sucks.
> 
> Are you saying that Parker can't play basketball? That would be an interesting conclusion to say the least.


I wouldn't go that far. 

Regardless, this is a very interesting draft. Regardless of who Cleveland drafts (and hopefully they don't go outside of the favored three which is a very big possibility), Cleveland is a dangerous team going forward. There's so much young talent on this team its crazy. And you have veterans such as Deng, Jack, and Varejao. 

Hopefully Cleveland will pick up a good coach in the offseason. But who knows.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> The issue with Bennet is his ability. He is not a good basketball player. He does not suck because of that tweener shit, the dude just sucks.
> 
> Are you saying that Parker can't play basketball? That would be an interesting conclusion to say the least.


Yea, lets write off a player after his rookie season.

That's the smart thing to do.


----------



## ATLien

Bubbles said:


> Wiggins would be the #1 , Henson #2 , Giannis #3 , Knight #4 , and Sanders #5 . The defense though...
> 
> I dream big.


Defensively they could be great, like Pacers-lite if they dump Larry Drew for a real coach. I'm just not sold on that line-up offensively, Wiggins-Henson-Giannis are so raw. Especially with no true PG, it could be ugly.


----------



## Bubbles

Not R-Star said:


> Defensively they could be great, like Pacers-lite if they dump Larry Drew for a real coach. I'm just not sold on that line-up offensively, Wiggins-Henson-Giannis are so raw. Especially with no true PG, it could be ugly.



Most likely that team would need a true PG, though I would be curious to see how well they do with Knight and capable secondary ball handlers in Wiggins/Giannis. Could work, or could be a disaster, but I wouldn't mind finding out.


----------



## roux

Bubbles said:


> Most likely that team would need a true PG, though I would be curious to see how well they do with Knight and capable secondary ball handlers in Wiggins/Giannis. Could work, or could be a disaster, but I wouldn't mind finding out.


If we draft wiggins or parker, giannis is going to come off the bench i bet. 

pg Wolters'
sg Knight
sf Wiggins/Parker
pf Ilyasova
c Sanders

thats my best guess at an opening day lineup barring us signing anyone of signifigance or blowing the roof off with one of our 3 2nd rounders.


----------



## R-Star

I could see Wiggins at the 2 if he improves his ball handling. Hes too skinny to play the 3 right now. I guess he could either improve his dribble or gain some muscle and play the 3.


----------



## GNG

R-Star said:


> Yea, lets write off a player after his rookie season.
> 
> That's the smart thing to do.


Bennett sucks and will never do anything worthwhile in the NBA.

If a player is a special talent, even if he struggles right out the gate, you'll usually at least see flashes of it.

Bennett not only didn't show any flash of anything, he stunk up the joint.


----------



## R-Star

GNG said:


> Bennett sucks and will never do anything worthwhile in the NBA.
> 
> If a player is a special talent, even if he struggles right out the gate, you'll usually at least see flashes of it.
> 
> Bennett not only didn't show any flash of anything, he stunk up the joint.


I think he'll end up being a starter quality player. Outside of maybe Carter Williams and maaaaaybe Giannis I don't think you'll see anything above quality starter out of last years draft. 

People who act like hes already peaked are out of their minds. I mean Giannis didn't put up impressive stats either, but people are acting like the sky is the limit for his potential. Fans are very inconsistent with their expectations.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> I think he'll end up being a starter quality player. Outside of maybe Carter Williams and maaaaaybe Giannis I don't think you'll see anything above quality starter out of last years draft.
> 
> People who act like hes already peaked are out of their minds. I mean Giannis didn't put up impressive stats either, but people are acting like the sky is the limit for his potential. Fans are very inconsistent with their expectations.


Giannis was a kid who basically played in Greece's D League last year. So even though he didn't tear into the league as a rookie he vastly exceeded his expectations right out the gate. Most thought he wouldn't even be on our roster much less play 25 minutes a game. He also in almost every game he played did something that would make your jaw drop, a filthy in traffic dunk, a big blocked shot, taking the ball from coast to coast and crossing guys up at 6'10.. the guy just looks special and he is so raw that if he is molded correctly he could be one of the best all around players in the league.. it may be a longshot but the talent, physical attributes are there. I ****ing love the guy and can't wait to see him paired with one of these top guys from the draft


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> Giannis was a kid who basically played in Greece's D League last year. So even though he didn't tear into the league as a rookie he vastly exceeded his expectations right out the gate. Most thought he wouldn't even be on our roster much less play 25 minutes a game. He also in almost every game he played did something that would make your jaw drop, a filthy in traffic dunk, a big blocked shot, taking the ball from coast to coast and crossing guys up at 6'10.. the guy just looks special and he is so raw that if he is molded correctly he could be one of the best all around players in the league.. it may be a longshot but the talent, physical attributes are there. I ****ing love the guy and can't wait to see him paired with one of these top guys from the draft
> 
> Giannis Antetokounmpo Top 10 Plays ● 2014 Season - YouTube


I agree. Giannis could be an amazing player. He could be the next Jon Bender. We really don't know yet. I just find it odd how to some the sky is the limit for him, but Bennett has peaked and will never play a meaningful minute of basketball.

They're the same type of people who are saying the Miami/Indiana series will be over in 5 right now, but will say the Pacers will win in 6 if Indiana wins on Wednesday. 

The majority of fans are way to reactionary these days. I think it probably has to do a lot with ESPN.


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> I agree. Giannis could be an amazing player. He could be the next Jon Bender. We really don't know yet. I just find it odd how to some the sky is the limit for him, but Bennett has peaked and will never play a meaningful minute of basketball.
> 
> They're the same type of people who are saying the Miami/Indiana series will be over in 5 right now, but will say the Pacers will win in 6 if Indiana wins on Wednesday.
> 
> The majority of fans are way to reactionary these days. I think it probably has to do a lot with ESPN.


We don't play again until Wednesday!? Mann wtf


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> We don't play again until Wednesday!? Mann wtf


Monday.... R-Star made a mistake.


----------



## Porn Player

I'm looking forward to seeing Bennett progress, the kid definitely has some talent.


----------



## Adam

I believe in Bennett. I think he can be an all-star. I don't know if he will stop being a fatass or if his breathing issues or whatever will pan out, but if he puts in the effort I think he has skills.

I'd rather have a fat guy with skill like him than a freak athlete who can't play (Tyrus Thomas).


----------



## scdn




----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Bennett can still wind up as some sort of mix between Draymond Green and Paul Millsap.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

It's interesting that on the 76er forums I have read the vast majority of posters want Exum. If they did take him I imagine the Magic would take Parker and then maybe a guy like Ennis at 12.

Sucks for the Jazz.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It's interesting that on the 76er forums I have read the vast majority of posters want Exum.


Really? Exum in the same backcourt with MCW? They basically have the same game. Who's going to hit the outside shots in that backcourt?


----------



## E.H. Munro

scdn said:


>


I don't know what's sadder, the plays that count as highlights or the fact that in an 82 game season they were forced to show several plays from multiple angles just to reach three minutes of highlights.


----------



## scdn

I think they were able to show every made fieldgoal in the package.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

RollWithEm said:


> Really? Exum in the same backcourt with MCW? They basically have the same game. Who's going to hit the outside shots in that backcourt?


Yep. Go check out the Liberty Ballers site. They think they can get shooting elsewhere. I also get the sense they have an attitude of "we aren't contending so take the upside pick." 

That's fine and they could be right but I find it odd that people view Jabari as some sort of finished project with limited upside. He is young and is going to play at a high level for a long time.

And I should have added that this is based on the assumption that Wiggins is off the board.


----------



## Hyperion

My thought is that you cannot make a great defender out of a bad one. You can make a great shooter out of a bad one. Parker is a mediocre defender already. I just don't trust having him as the number one guy in a championship team.


----------



## RollWithEm

scdn said:


> I think they were able to show every made fieldgoal in the package.


Are we sure there weren't a couple shown twice?


----------



## MemphisX

Hyperion said:


> My thought is that you cannot make a great defender out of a bad one. You can make a great shooter out of a bad one. Parker is a mediocre defender already. I just don't trust having him as the number one guy in a championship team.


Yeah, sometimes you have to draft with an honest look. 

Is there anything wrong with drafting a championship level 3rd option in the top 4?

IMO nobody in this draft is going to be that #1 dude on a high level team unless it is in the Paul George mode.


----------



## RollWithEm

MemphisX said:


> IMO nobody in this draft is going to be that [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] dude on a high level team unless it is in the Paul George mode.


I think Parker can be the #1 scorer on a championship team in the Dirk Nowitzki mold as long as he's surrounded by good veteran defenders.


----------



## roux

June 26th is so far away, i feel like a 6 year old kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## MemphisX

RollWithEm said:


> I think Parker can be the #1 scorer on a championship team in the Dirk Nowitzki mold as long as he's surrounded by good veteran defenders.


Why would you think that? Nothing about him says he will even require a double team in the NBA.


----------



## E.H. Munro

RollWithEm said:


> Are we sure there weren't a couple shown twice?


He was responding to my remark that they were showing some of the baskets from multiple angles to get a full three minute reel.


----------



## RollWithEm

MemphisX said:


> Why would you think that? Nothing about him says he will even require a double team in the NBA.


I simply disagree. I think he will have to be expressly gameplanned against after a few years in the league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I also believe Jabari Parker will eventually be a number one scorer on a team. He's got a very versatile game

Also his defense isn't good right now but he's young. I see no reason why he won't develop as a defender if his coaches hold him to it. He doesn't seem to have the "Im not going to defend attitude." There aren't a lot of non bigs at his age who are great defenders. Also that Duke team defense was terrible so I don't think it all falls on him. He does need to improve in that area though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> Why would you think that? Nothing about him says he will even require a double team in the NBA.


Well, guys that can score from anywhere on the floor are not exactly that common. I agree that he seriously needs to get his butt into a gym and remake himself if he wants to be a star at the next level. But all of the top four players have these sorts of questions and there isn't a one of them that's guaranteed to be a surefire superstar.


----------



## Hyperion

Geaux Tigers said:


> I also believe Jabari Parker will eventually be a number one scorer on a team. He's got a very versatile game
> 
> Also his defense isn't good right now but he's young. I see no reason why he won't develop as a defender if his coaches hold him to it. He doesn't seem to have the "Im not going to defend attitude." There aren't a lot of non bigs at his age who are great defenders. Also that Duke team defense was terrible so I don't think it all falls on him. He does need to improve in that area though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If he can't shut down an NCAA scrub then how in the world will be improve to stop an NBA player? He week never improve to that level. He will score, sure, but will give up just as many of not more points on defense.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Hyperion said:


> If he can't shut down an NCAA scrub then how in the world will be improve to stop an NBA player? He week never improve to that level. He will score, sure, but will give up just as many of not more points on defense.


Because no one has ever improved as a defender going into the pros and you are the same player you are in college as you are in the pros right? Defense is entirely about wanting to play defense unless your a total athletic slouch which Parker is not. There is no reason why he can't improve in that area. Maybe he decides not to...he might but I don't get that vibe from him. There is nothing inherent in his game that tells me he won't be able to defend if he decides to. 

Remember Duke had no shot blocking presence inside. So it really makes outside defenders look a lot worse because there was no intimidation factor and if they got past the perimeter it was a bucket.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bball2223

R-Star said:


> I think he'll end up being a starter quality player. Outside of maybe Carter Williams and maaaaaybe Giannis I don't think you'll see anything above quality starter out of last years draft.


Maybe Burke, but yeah I agree with this sentiment.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> I think he'll end up being a starter quality player. Outside of maybe Carter Williams and maaaaaybe Giannis I don't think you'll see anything above quality starter out of last years draft.


I know you're not much of a Nerlens Noel fan, but Oladipo and McLemore? Not feeling the SGs? I mean shooting guard is such a weak position across the league that you would think those two guys will wind up being quality starters at least, right?


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> I know you're not much of a Nerlens Noel fan, but Oladipo and McLemore? Not feeling the SGs? I mean shooting guard is such a weak position across the league that you would think those two guys will wind up being quality starters at least, right?


I Oladipo as a quality starter in a few years. Maybe a few others as well like McLemore. My point was I think MCDubs and Giannis are the only ones I see with potential to be _more_ than a quality starter.

I have a habit of wording things in a vague and confusing manner.


----------



## Porn Player

Oladipo has surely proved more than Giannis. The kid played some really nice basketball this year, definitely one of the best out of that draft class.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> Oladipo is has surely proved more than Giannis. The kid played some really nice basketball this year, definitely one of the best out of that draft class.


Agreed. But drafts aren't decided in year one. 

I could just as easily see Giannis bust, but if he pans out hes probably the best player from the draft.


----------



## MemphisX

If Gianni's had went #1 , people would be saying he was a bust.


----------



## RollWithEm

I think McLemore has a shot to be a good player. I could easily see him giving a playoff team a very similar output to what Bradley Beal gave the Wizards this year.


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> If Gianni's had went #1 , people would be saying he was a bust.


Yep. That's what pisses me off about the same people writing off Bennett.


----------



## Kreutz35

Let's be honest. There's not a single player in this draft that wouldn't have been considered a bust at #1 . The reason Giannis gets so much attention is because of how much of an enigma he was coming in and the realization that his ceiling is far and away above everyone else's in this class. Is he better than the field right now? Heck no, but he certainly has the tools to turn into a very special player.


----------



## Diable

MemphisX said:


> If Gianni's had went #1 , people would be saying he was a bust.


People would be saying he was a project, same as they are now. I doubt you'd be getting much criticism for taking a project over what else was on offer in that draft either.


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> Yep. That's what pisses me off about the same people writing off Bennett.


I think the difference is that Bennett's upside is Brandon Bass.


----------



## R-Star

E.H. Munro said:


> I think the difference is that Bennett's upside is Brandon Bass.


I'm not sure how we can decide a player who just turned 21's top potential after just 1 season of play.


----------



## roux

Giannis went 15th, I dont see how this is even remotely relevant. The fact is Giannis exceeded his expectations (which were basically d league player with alot of potential prior to the season) by leaps and bounds and Bennett had one of the worst seasons a number one pick has ever had.


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> Giannis went 15th, I dont see how this is even remotely relevant. The fact is Giannis exceeded his expectations (which were basically d league player with alot of potential prior to the season) by leaps and bounds and Bennett had one of the worst seasons a number one pick has ever had.


Because Bennett could easy have the better career?

Because people are talking about the oozing potential of Giannis, but are writing off Bennett as a finished product like EH just did?


----------



## Jamel Irief

MemphisX said:


> If Gianni's had went [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] , people would be saying he was a bust.


Not sure what your point is. That people expect more from the #1 pick than the a non-loterry pick?


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> I'm not sure how we can decide a player who just turned 21's top potential after just 1 season of play.












Maybe he'll miraculously develop a game, but what I've seen is a player that looks like he can become a decent mid-range shooter, who's a mediocre finisher, a mediocre rebounder, not big enough to be a PF and not nearly quick enough to play the 3. Put another way, he might one day be as good as Brandon Bass, but he has a long way to go to get there.


----------



## R-Star

Hes a rookie who just turned 21. Not to mention in todays day and age, he could easily play the 4. When David West is seen as a big, imposing 4, Anthony Bennett can play there.


----------



## R-Star

ESPN reporting that Wiggins, Embiid and Parker may all refuse to do workouts in Milwaukee. 

I love how these assholes just make up stories on pure conjecture and act like its from reliable sources.


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> ESPN reporting that Wiggins, Embiid and Parker may all refuse to do workouts in Milwaukee.
> 
> I love how these assholes just make up stories on pure conjecture and act like its from reliable sources.


Exactly ; pure speculation that won't even turn into reality. Like Milwaukee doesn't get dissed enough for things that actually happen


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> ESPN reporting that Wiggins, Embiid and Parker may all refuse to do workouts in Milwaukee.
> 
> I love how these assholes just make up stories on pure conjecture and act like its from reliable sources.


If this is actually the case just take the team out of Milwaukee before the draft.


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> If this is actually the case just take the team out of Milwaukee before the draft.


There's 0 chance of that being the case. They what, just all called each other? 

"Hey, you want to play for the Bucks Joel? No? What about you Jabari? No? Me either! Lets just all refuse to go to their workouts! Solidarity!" - Wiggins.

And ESPN was hiding in the Wiggins closet and overheard the whole thing. 

No. 

I hate ESPN.


----------



## Diable

I don't even see a mediocre team they could force their way onto. Milwaukee has the pick and one of them is going there. Next one ends up in Philly and that's not going to be any better. Orlando has the mouse kingdom and sunshine, but they aren't going to be that good either.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I hate when players do this. If you're the man go turn Milwaukee around. Ya spoiled baby

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> Hes a rookie who just turned 21. Not to mention in todays day and age, he could easily play the 4. When David West is seen as a big, imposing 4, Anthony Bennett can play there.


6'7" guys who are nearly as athletic as Brandon Bass are pretty fungible in the NBA.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> There's 0 chance of that being the case. They what, just all called each other?
> 
> "Hey, you want to play for the Bucks Joel? No? What about you Jabari? No? Me either! Lets just all refuse to go to their workouts! Solidarity!" - Wiggins.
> 
> And ESPN was hiding in the Wiggins closet and overheard the whole thing.
> 
> No.
> 
> I hate ESPN.


Given the difference in salary between being picked 2nd and being picked somewhere around 5 or 6, I tend to agree with you.


----------



## MemphisX

Just imagine the BS stories we would be dealing with if the Lakers were #2 or #3 .


----------



## R-Star

MemphisX said:


> Just imagine the BS stories we would be dealing with if the Lakers were [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] or [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=3]#3 [/URL] .


"Rumours say Lakers in talks with Bucks about sending a re-signed Gasol for the #2 pick and Nash to the 76ers for the #3 , ultimately giving them all 3 top picks according to league sources."


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Gary Harris told me team picking at #10 really likes him


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> "Rumours say Lakers in talks with Bucks about sending a re-signed Gasol for the #2 pick and Nash to the 76ers for the #3 , ultimately giving them all 3 top picks according to league sources."


Kobe would veto those moves. There's no way he would agree to come off the bench with Wiggins and Parker starting on the wings.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Kobe would veto those moves. There's no way he would agree to come off the bench with Wiggins and Parker starting on the wings.


Small ball with Parker at the 4. This is Kobes first move as secret GM.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> Small ball with Parker at the 4. This is Kobes first move as secret GM.


Or with Nash leaving Kobe could play the 1. That way he could spread the shots out per his own discretion.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Or with Nash leaving Kobe could play the 1. That way he could spread the shots out per his own discretion.


See. So many possibilities. Pretty much a sure thing this is going to happen.


----------



## RollWithEm

Quick lottery mock based on what I think these teams will do if none of these picks get traded:

1. Cleveland Cavaliers: Joel Embiid, Kansas
2. Milwaukee Bucks: Andrew Wiggins, Kansas
3. Philadelphia 76ers: Jabari Parker, Duke
4. Orlando Magic: Dante Exum, Australia
5. Utah Jazz: Julius Randle, Kentucky
6. Boston Celtics: Marcus Smart, Oklahoma State
7. Los Angeles Lakers: Aaron Gordon, Arizona
8. Sacramento Kings: Noah Vonleh, Indiana
9. Charlotte Hornets: Gary Harris, Michigan State
10. Philadelphia 76ers: Nik Stauskas, Michigan
11. Denver Nuggets: Dario Saric, Croatia
12. Orlando Magic: Doug McDermott, Creighton
13. Minnesota Timberwolves: James Young, Kentucky
14. Phoenix Suns: TJ Warren, NC State


----------



## l0st1

I can see the Suns taking Warren but I don't think it'll be with the 14th pick. I think we can land him at 18


----------



## Porn Player

Don't land him it all, let him drop to 20.


----------



## hobojoe

Geaux Tigers said:


> I also believe Jabari Parker will eventually be a number one scorer on a team. He's got a very versatile game
> 
> Also his defense isn't good right now but he's young. I see no reason why he won't develop as a defender if his coaches hold him to it. He doesn't seem to have the "Im not going to defend attitude." There aren't a lot of non bigs at his age who are great defenders. Also that Duke team defense was terrible so I don't think it all falls on him. He does need to improve in that area though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I just don't see who Parker is going to guard. He was a liability on the college level, I don't see how he's going to survive on the perimeter or in the post defensively even if he does put forth the effort to improve. 

I also don't see Carmelo Anthony level offensive potential as some do. To be honest, I think Parker is closer to Tobias Harris than he is Carmelo Anthony.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DrRussell&MRWestbrook

Jabari Parker is the best prospect as far as scoring. He's very versatile and a lot of his game do remind me a little of Melo's game.

BUT, he needs to really improve in certain areas. I won't review his defense, we all agree to say that he has to improve a lot in that area.

An other weakness that kinda bothers me is his playmaking which is nearly non existent. He systematically shoots despite not always being in a good position.

That being said, he's still a "can't miss" prospect.

The order of selection is really hard to guess but I'm going with :

1) Joel Embiid

2) Jabari Parker

3) Andrew Wiggins

As far as the big 3 is concerned, I think that order would be perfect for each of them. The Cavs need a big that can be a difference maker on both ends of the court, the Bucks need a bit of everything and Parker being the most "NBA ready" prospect would thrive there. Wiggins and his God given atheltic abilities seems to be a perfect fit for the Sixers and their fast pace offense.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

DrRussell&MRWestbrook said:


> Jabari Parker is the best prospect as far as scoring. He's very versatile and a lot of his game do remind me a little of Melo's game.
> 
> BUT, he needs to really improve in certain areas. I won't review his defense, we all agree to say that he has to improve a lot in that area.
> 
> An other weakness that kinda bothers me is his playmaking which is nearly non existent. He systematically shoots despite not always being in a good position.
> 
> That being said, he's still a "can't miss" prospect.
> 
> The order of selection is really hard to guess but I'm going with :
> 
> 1) Joel Embiid
> 
> 2) Jabari Parker
> 
> 3) Andrew Wiggins
> 
> As far as the big 3 is concerned, I think that order would be perfect for each of them. The Cavs need a big that can be a difference maker on both ends of the court, the Bucks need a bit of everything and Parker being the most "NBA ready" prospect would thrive there. Wiggins and his God given atheltic abilities seems to be a perfect fit for the Sixers and their fast pace offense.


The Cavs also need to stop having their top players dealing with injury issues.


----------



## E.H. Munro

XxIrvingxX said:


> The Cavs also need to stop having their top players dealing with injury issues.


The Cavs should really be looking to trade down with Orlando or Philly with the intent of using that pick to deal for Love.


----------



## ATLien

If I was a Milwaukee Bucks fan, I would be pissed. The top two players have already blacklisted them, they will be forced to trade down or reach for a lesser player.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> If I was a Milwaukee Bucks fan, I would be pissed. The top two players have already blacklisted them, they will be forced to trade down or reach for a lesser player.


Reliable source on that?


----------



## ATLien

R-Star said:


> Reliable source on that?


:hibbert:


----------



## R-Star

I don't.... I don't know what we're doing here.


----------



## roux

Both Jabari Parkers dad and his teammate Rodney Hood said he wouldn't mind coming to Miwaukee at all... its an hour drive from all of his family and friends.. I am becoming more and more convinced the Parker will be a Buck.


----------



## Diable

Parker is screwed pretty much. He's wondering whether Milwaukee or Philly would suck worse.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

roux said:


> Both Jabari Parkers dad and his teammate Rodney Hood said he wouldn't mind coming to Miwaukee at all... its an hour drive from all of his family and friends.. I am becoming more and more convinced the Parker will be a Buck.


Parker is not a top two player in this draft.


----------



## PauloCatarino

XxIrvingxX said:


> Parker is not a top two player in this draft.


I agree. Wiggins and Embiid seem to have much higher ceilings than Parker, and won't get passed on...


----------



## e-monk

because we're all convinced that Embiid's back isn't an issue, right?


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> because we're all convinced that Embiid's back isn't an issue, right?


Right.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

e-monk said:


> because we're all convinced that Embiid's back isn't an issue, right?


How much has his back been bothering him through out his career so far?


----------



## e-monk

XxIrvingxX said:


> How much has his back been bothering him through out his career so far?


significantly? (given that he played what amounts to about a 3rd of an NBA season before fracturing his back and missing both the Big 12 and NCAA tournaments in his only season in College)


----------



## Bogg

All I know is that Kyle Anderson's agent better take Boris Diaw to the buffet of his choice. Diaw's play in the Finals probably gets Kyle picked 5-10 spots higher than he would have been otherwise. You just know there's some GM out there talking himself into Anderson being the second coming.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yeah, Slo-Mo is definitely due for a long career in the NBA. I just have no idea how you hide him on the defensive end.


----------



## Luke

Wiggins and Embiid have the highest ceiling in this draft, but in a vacuum I'd take Parker first overall. He's the best player available today and he looks exactly like Paul Pierce reincarnated. Embiid's back scares me too much and my uncertainty as to whether Wiggins has "it" scares me just enough to drop him just below Jabari.


----------



## ATLien

Luke said:


> Wiggins and Embiid have the highest ceiling in this draft, but in a vacuum I'd take Parker first overall. He's the best player available today and he looks exactly like Paul Pierce reincarnated. Embiid's back scares me too much and my uncertainty as to whether Wiggins has "it" scares me just enough to drop him just below Jabari.


Exum's ceiling is more interesting to me than Wiggins. Too bad we didn't get the chance to see him vs. similar competition as other top players


----------



## Bogg

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, Slo-Mo is definitely due for a long career in the NBA. I just have no idea how you hide him on the defensive end.


Not to project Diaw too strongly onto him, as I just made a joke about people doing that, but you probably just have him bulk up and defend even slower big men. If he put on ten pounds of muscle and another five of fat I don't think he'd have much trouble guarding the Brandon Basses of the world.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If one of Randle/Vonleh/Gordon were available, how interested would the Magic be in giving up Afflalo to move up?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

e-monk said:


> significantly? (given that he played what amounts to about a 3rd of an NBA season before fracturing his back and missing both the Big 12 and NCAA tournaments in his only season in College)


Okay, is this the first time he's had this back injury? If so, while it's definitely still a concern, it's something that I feel like people are putting a little too much focus on (it's definitely important to consider, but given his talent, right now it's worth the risk unless there's something I'm missing here).


----------



## e-monk

XxIrvingxX said:


> Okay, is this the first time he's had this back injury? If so, while it's definitely still a concern, it's something that I feel like people are putting a little too much focus on (it's definitely important to consider, but given his talent, right now it's worth the risk unless there's something I'm missing here).


the kid actually hasn't been playing organized ball for too long which means he does have huge upside given how quickly he's come along so far and how much a natural he seems at the game BUT given the depth of this year's draft I think you do have to factor in his health as a concern since you can pass him up and still come away with a player just as good? almost as good? maybe better? who knows?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Well, Joe Embiid just suffered a stress fracture in his right foot. I wonder how much this impacts his draft stock.


----------



## Dissonance

Well he's not going #1 and probably slips to mid lotto or little further.


----------



## Hibachi!

Never gonna happen but I'd kill to have Embiid fall to the Kings. Like I said... Never gonna happen but one can dream.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dissonance said:


> Well he's not going #1 and probably slips to mid lotto or little further.


Chad Ford doesn't see him slipping past 4th overall.


----------



## Marcus13

In Utah News:

1. It's being widely reported they're offering the #5 and Favors to Cleveland for the #1 to take Parker

2. They've invited Marcus Smart to workout for them on four different dates and he's refused. Smart isn't going to be a member of the Jazz next season.


----------



## Marcus13

And if the Sixers are really looking at taking Exum and moving MCW for a pick, Orlando should be willing to give up #12 for him.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Marcus13 said:


> In Utah News:
> 
> 1. It's being widely reported they're offering the #5 and Favors to Cleveland for the #1 to take Parker
> 
> 2. They've invited Marcus Smart to workout for them on four different dates and he's refused. Smart isn't going to be a member of the Jazz next season.


Seriously doubt the Cavaliers will accept that deal, even though Favors is a good talent and this is a good draft.


----------



## ATLien

What is the point of even having a draft if everybody in the Top 5 is refusing to play for Utah & Milwaukee


----------



## Marcus13

XxIrvingxX said:


> Seriously doubt the Cavaliers will accept that deal, even though Favors is a good talent and this is a good draft.


Unless they think they can trade down to #5 and still take Embiid


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Marcus13 said:


> Unless they think they can trade down to #5 and still take Embiid


That actually wouldn't be a bad idea. However, I feel like this is a big risk at the same time.

So people on SC are saying that Parker is now the favored to go number one because he was apparently the one Cleveland was high on before Embiid became the favorite. I hope to christ this does not happen.


----------



## DrRussell&MRWestbrook

Dat Embiid's injury is a real pain in the ass for Phily and its fans.

This draft keeps getting better and better.

I have a question for all of you :

who's your favourite dark horse(s) from this draft (a player expected to fall between 10 & 30) ?

Mine are Elfrid Payton & Adreian Payne.

Payton can do a lot with his athletic abilities. He's tall for his position and let's not forget that he's an extremely good defender which is a real advantage because a great defense is rare among prospects and It's also an aspect of the game that is difficult to learn.

His obvious weaknesses are his shooting and turnover issues, but that shouldn't stop teams in need of immediate production at the PG position.


As for Adreian Payne, I'm a big fan. He might not have the highest ceiling among Power forwards but he's definitely the best right now IMO. While average in defense, his abilities offer a lot in offense. He can work in the post with his great set of moves, strength & athletic abilities and can also stretch the floor with his long-range shooting.

So yes, he's old for a prospect and he might not have a high potential but IMO, "potential" is kinda overrated. Prospects with "incredible potential" are countless yet few manage to reach it. Plus, Payne's improvement during his college years is outstanding. He could still improve a lot in the big league. Teams like the Bulls or the Wolves (especially if Love leaves) could really use a guy like Payne.


----------



## R-Star

DrRussell&MRWestbrook said:


> Dat Embiid's injury is a real pain in the ass for Phily and its fans.
> 
> This draft keeps getting better and better.
> 
> I have a question for all of you :
> 
> who's your favourite dark horse(s) from this draft (a player expected to fall between 10 & 30) ?
> 
> Mine are Elfrid Payton & Adreian Payne.
> 
> Payton can do a lot with his athletic abilities. He's tall for his position and let's not forget that he's an extremely good defender which is a real advantage because a great defense is rare among prospects and It's also an aspect of the game that is difficult to learn.
> 
> His obvious weaknesses are his shooting and turnover issues, but that shouldn't stop teams in need of immediate production at the PG position.
> 
> 
> As for Adreian Payne, I'm a big fan. He might not have the highest ceiling among Power forwards but he's definitely the best right now IMO. While average in defense, his abilities offer a lot in offense. He can work in the post with his great set of moves, strength & athletic abilities and can also stretch the floor with his long-range shooting.
> 
> So yes, he's old for a prospect and he might not have a high potential but IMO, "potential" is kinda overrated. Prospects with "incredible potential" are countless yet few manage to reach it. Plus, Payne's improvement during his college years is outstanding. He could still improve a lot in the big league. Teams like the Bulls or the Wolves (especially if Love leaves) could really use a guy like Payne.


Kyle Anderson and Tyler Ennis. That's assuming Anderson gets drafted as a point guard. 

I love point guards in draft years for some reason. I'll still ready to punch someone in the face if they talk bad about Mateen Cleaves. And if they talk bad about Jamal Tinsley I'll punch their mom in the face too.


----------



## R-Star

Supposedly the Magic are offering the 4th, 12th and Afflalo for a top 2 pick. I'm calling bullshit, but its an exciting story none the less. 

Could they possibly be that desperate to get Wiggins or Parker to pair with Oladipo? 

Wiggins and Oladipo sure does make for a sexy do it all type of 2 way combo at the 2 and 3 though.


----------



## bball2223

DrRussell&MRWestbrook said:


> Dat Embiid's injury is a real pain in the ass for Phily and its fans.
> 
> This draft keeps getting better and better.
> 
> I have a question for all of you :
> 
> who's your favourite dark horse(s) from this draft (a player expected to fall between 10 & 30) ?
> 
> Mine are Elfrid Payton & Adreian Payne.
> 
> Payton can do a lot with his athletic abilities. He's tall for his position and let's not forget that he's an extremely good defender which is a real advantage because a great defense is rare among prospects and It's also an aspect of the game that is difficult to learn.
> 
> His obvious weaknesses are his shooting and turnover issues, but that shouldn't stop teams in need of immediate production at the PG position.
> 
> 
> As for Adreian Payne, I'm a big fan. He might not have the highest ceiling among Power forwards but he's definitely the best right now IMO. While average in defense, his abilities offer a lot in offense. He can work in the post with his great set of moves, strength & athletic abilities and can also stretch the floor with his long-range shooting.
> 
> So yes, he's old for a prospect and he might not have a high potential but IMO, "potential" is kinda overrated. Prospects with "incredible potential" are countless yet few manage to reach it. Plus, Payne's improvement during his college years is outstanding. He could still improve a lot in the big league. Teams like the Bulls or the Wolves (especially if Love leaves) could really use a guy like Payne.


Payne and Cleanthony Early. 

Payne because he has a versatile offensive game, and he is a pretty good defender. Early because he is a damn good shooter, and I think he has the potential to be a damn good starter down the line.


----------

